# Perfume bottle? Need help with ID please



## SWKY1 (Sep 25, 2020)

still unpacking boxes. This is still in my father's stuff. Probably from the same dig in IL. He did a fair amount of hiking too, always bringing treasures home. There is a tree like logo. Bottom has I8. or 18. on it

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 26, 2020)

I think it's nail polish with that applicator in it.  Can't tell you anything other than that I'm afraid.


----------



## SWKY1 (Sep 26, 2020)

Thanks, I wondered about that, but the size is a little big. I didn't think to measure it. I guess it could be a very early one. I need to do more research on when they started with a plastic insert. It seems very fragile, surprised it survived!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 26, 2020)

Yeah now I'm not sure, that is a very big applicator.  I looked up pictures of early nail polish bottles and didn't see any with a large brush like this.  Not sure what you would have done with such a big brush, seems like it would be hard to do any detailing with it.  I suspect it's probably for some type of makeup or other, but not sure what specifically.


----------

